# Grenade Range



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

There was a guy at the range yesterday that had a Yugo SKS and about 4 dummy rifle grenades of different styles. He would hold the SKS at a very steep angle and still got 100 yards out of them.

I've never seen a rifle fired grenade before, a first for me. It was way cool, something different to watch. I could see where this would be a useful weapon but I guess the M79/M203 made it obsolete.

Rick


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe it was Stanley.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

There's still a few nations that use them. France uses them on their FAMAS rifles and Spain uses them too. There biggest reason to use them over a M203 or other launcher is that they can pack more explosives in the warhead. Also you don't have to deal with the bulk of a dedicated launcher.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll sell ya one. 

$400


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

kascus said:


> maybe it was stanley.




hahahah ++++1


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

although it looks like "scars" on the rifle, it is completely smooth...as a babes butt. I have lightly sanded the rifle to smooth it out, leaving behind the character marks the rifle has gathered over the years including cartouches, rack numbers, etc. Finished in brown cherry with layer after layer of boiled linseed oil, you wont find a nicer original stock IMHO. 

It does have the grenade launcher and grenade launcher sights. Dont know if the guy you were watching told ya much or showed you much, but the gas port has a selectable switch that readys the rifle for launching grenades by selecting a single fire mode, which HAS to be selected to raise the grenade launcher sight. Then you load a blank into the chamber, and fire away!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

didsomeonesaystanley? said:


> not me i got banned from the range also


Maybe..... everyone knows something that you don't.:whistling:


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

M1 garand had a detachable M7 launcher that attached to the barrel. Slip a specially designed grenade in the end and fire a blank and off it went. I've only seen a handful in real life but I've heard of reproductions.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

YoungGun said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> M1 garand had a detachable M7 launcher that attached to the barrel. Slip a specially designed grenade in the end and fire a blank and off it went. I've only seen a handful in real life but I've heard of reproductions.


I've seen them as well. In years past and maybe still to this day, the dummy grenades were readily found in various mil-surplus catalogs.

The M-14 also used a similar grenade launcher, but was much improved than the M7. The M-14 also had a gas cutoff valve that the M1 didn't.


----------

